# New Nancy Tank



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres a few pictures of my new nancy tank, I had to tear it down twice because ants had started a colony in the gs so if anyone knows of an effective way to get rid of ants please let me know.
The background is gorilla glue and clay/flourite, the sides are silicone/clay/flourite/ground spaghnum.
It has a drip wall and water running down the piece of wood.
I just planted it a few days ago ( some of the plants at the bottom are only in there to root and will not be permanently kept in there)

I replaced the ghostwood in the middle with a piece of manzanita.









Heres Bambi inspecting it lol









A few of the "roots" have peacock moss on them.









And finally planted.









A close up of the vrieseas.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very sweet tank Devanny!!! what are the dimensions?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> very sweet tank Devanny!!! what are the dimensions?


and what are the dimensions of that small dog???


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice set-up. My tillansias didn't last very long in my tank . I have one left and it doesn't get very much moisture and is up on top. hope yours does well. What are you putting in there?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

nice tank! , Some bigger broms in there would really make it pop and look stunning


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

OOPS!!! Are those tillansia's? My bad if they aren't


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks awesome! I love the effect it gives off.... what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Im not sure about the dimensions but, its a 28G, and the dog is chi x hua x hua lol.

Collen they are vriesea racinae seedlings, it will house nancy's. I will be getting mature vriseas soon thats why theres some space in the back.

Thanks eos, the lighting is an 18'' exo hood.


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Really love this tank! Love all the broms! What's the name of that brom that looks like a banana with chocolate spots all over it? I really love that brom. Anyone have that variety for sale????


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pretty sweet looking tank Devanny.


----------



## Carter (Sep 11, 2009)

WOW, very cool tank I love the walls and plants!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

wickerstone said:


> Really love this tank! Love all the broms! What's the name of that brom that looks like a banana with chocolate spots all over it? I really love that brom. Anyone have that variety for sale????


Thanks, they are vriesea racinae seedlings.

Thanks Tim


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great Job, looks amazing! Did you happen to get those vrieseas locally? They look fantastic.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Lovin it D! 
lOVE THE VRESIA AS WELL! Mine has 6 pups on it, so Ill have more to play with soon. Whats the background? Just siicone and coco?


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

your tank looks really nice! how did you build your land area up around the pond like that? it makes the shoreline look really natural


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Looking good! cant wait to see it grown in


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks 

Bananaman the vrieseas came from hawaii, you can probably find a vendor that can get the for you tho.
The background is gorilla glue, clay and flourite I didnt use spray foam because it takes up too much space plus moss is sproting good with the clay.
gillenws, Its a bowfront tank so I just used acrilyc to make a false bottom instead of egg crate and wrapped weed cloth all over it the siliconed flourite to the front to match the substrate on top.
Thanks Dom , lets hope and pray that I dont kill the plants so it can grow in nicely.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm really liking the tank Devanny. Can't wait to see it grown in.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

if you can't get them from a sponsor here, I know michaels sells the vresia racinae, thazts where I got mine


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

thetattooedone said:


> I'm really liking the tank Devanny. Can't wait to see it grown in.


Thanks Brent


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

This tank has really inspired me! I love the look of all of those branches coming off the back wall. That's something I typically don't do but will have to give this a try for sure. Good thing I have a 40g in my storage that is begging to become a vert...


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> This tank has really inspired me! I love the look of all of those branches coming off the back wall. That's something I typically don't do but will have to give this a try for sure. Good thing I have a 40g in my storage that is begging to become a vert...


Thanks Jim . Im very happy with the outcome, I tried to mimic roots and I think it went well.
You should do that 40 vert in a similar way.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Devanny said:


> You should do that 40 vert in a similar way.


That's the plan


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice Devanny! So that Chihuahua must be a puppy eh? I was thinking this tank was HUGE until I read it was a 28G than I realized that dog must be TINY . . . Got any pics of the frogs?


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

Devanny said:


> The background is gorilla glue, clay and flourite I didnt use spray foam because it takes up too much space plus moss is sproting good with the clay.


Can we get a rough "how to" on the type of clay you used and a procedure? I think the background looks great...and I am with you 100% on the expanding foam...never again.

Beautiful tank.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Smashtoad said:


> Can we get a rough "how to" on the type of clay you used and a procedure? I think the background looks great...and I am with you 100% on the expanding foam...never again.
> 
> Beautiful tank.



I agree....A how to would be great.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

melas said:


> Very nice Devanny! So that Chihuahua must be a puppy eh? I was thinking this tank was HUGE until I read it was a 28G than I realized that dog must be TINY . . . Got any pics of the frogs?


Thans Matt
Yes, she is a puppy, and shes really small her mom is 3lbs and her dad is almost 2.
I had a few stupid a$$ ants get in the tank so I had to re-do the top for it last night but after the silicone cures I will snap some pictures of the frogs in it.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Smashtoad said:


> Can we get a rough "how to" on the type of clay you used and a procedure? I think the background looks great...and I am with you 100% on the expanding foam...never again.
> 
> Beautiful tank.


Sure, I randomly spread gorilla glue onto the glass and sprinkled a little bit of clay (grund up kitty litter) then I just started adding more clay/peat/flourite to the back wall. Its really easy to do, im very surprised how well the clay holds up.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Great tank Devanny! Be sure to post pics of your frogs in their happy new home when it is done.
The wood looks great, wish I had some for my new tank. 
Keep us all in touch with the build.

-Beth


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

was the original clay wet? did you gorilla glue every layer? or after the initial layer did you add wet clay/peat/fluorite? haha sorry for so many questions


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Any updates on this awesome tank?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Luis,
It's now my retic tank. The nancy will go in another 28g bow front tank, ill get some new pictures of this tanks progress its covered in moss


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

update on the dog, as well as the viv ?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Please update ahaha

I am thinking about making a viv with the substrate and back wall like you did so updates would be awesome!!! Get uploading lol


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll try to this week, i've been so lazy lately.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Devanny said:


> I'll do it this week, i've been wanting to update this for you guys.


I think this sentence looks better


----------

